# subtherapeutic INR



## mommacode (Oct 25, 2013)

how in the world do you code this? i always used abnormal coagulation profile but I am thinking that may not be correct since they don't really tell me that its abnormal.


----------



## 57buick (Oct 25, 2013)

That is a good question. I did some research to find out about the INR test about two years ago. I started using DX 790.92 to report abnormal findings of this test based on my findings. Can anyone else verify this, or point us to the right information?


----------



## tharal (Oct 27, 2013)

Yes, we are also using 790.92 to report subtherapeutic INR, and other abnormal coagulation profiles...

Thara L CPC H


----------

